# Urgent Advice - Familu Moving to Dubai in January



## Thedoc (Nov 26, 2007)

HI Everyone

Just heard on Friday that my husband will be transferred to Dubai in January, so I have jumped on the net to find advice. I have lived in Riyadh for 3 years from 2000-2003. Then we did not have to worry about schools. 

Now we have two girls (6 and 7) and urgently looking for schools but this has been a nightmare so far. Everything is full. We are British/Australian citizens and currently live in Australia. The AUstralian school is in Sharjah and we are told will be too far away.

My main questions are what schools are good and located in the vicinity of the Media City area. I think that is where we might be living. 

Secondly I have a PhD in women's health and work as a lecturer and research fellow at univerrsity level in a medical school. Will I be employable out there, or will my brain have to go to mush for two years.

Hope anyone can help.

Desperate doc


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I moved your post to the Dubai forum as you needed urgent advice, and you'll get more exposure here


----------



## helene12 (Jan 3, 2008)

hi , we are also looking to move to dubai in march , however not so lucky with work just yet like the other lady who is and who wants to take her kids to the aussie school in sharjah.( sounds like a good idea to me)
I am currently working for a top aussie real estate firm ,doing very well but need to move to dubai bc its close to my husband home town in Europe for easy visit once a year/
We want to set up our kids in an international school
My husband wants to get work in Construction ( wall and floor tiling marble etc) and Id like to work in a day spa first . i have the qualification and have been a therapist for 20 years/
Id love to find out how to find some construction work and good areas to live in before we get there. 
Thanks a mill. we will also need some temp accomadation .
Helen and Dimitir


----------

